# "Jeffs Rub"



## smoking chief (May 17, 2014)

I visit the forum daily and have a lot of talk about Jeffs Rub. Can someone fill me in on this? Is it homemade or store bought. Would like to give it a try someday.


----------



## pineywoods (May 17, 2014)

There are actually two recipes that you get for one price one is hid rub the other is his sauce. Both are very good and well worth the investment. Some people use the recipes for a base then customize them to their taste. Personally I find both recipes excellent just the way they are.

Here's the link   http://order.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-rub-recipe-and-sauce-recipe/


----------



## pc farmer (May 17, 2014)

Yup well worth the money.  I use the rub alot just the way it is.


----------



## seenred (May 17, 2014)

Great recipes!  I use both all the time.

Red


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

Totally agree with Pineywoods, c farmer & Seen Red.....  Thumbs Up


----------



## smoking chief (May 17, 2014)

Is the recipe for the rub and sauce in his book?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

Smoking Chief said:


> Is the recipe for the rub and sauce in his book?



No !


----------



## lemans (May 18, 2014)

Well worth the price.  Great flavor


----------



## mikes30911 (Jun 19, 2014)

I just purchased this rub is it recommended for poultry?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 19, 2014)

It is good on pretty much everything including poultry


----------



## afguy0127 (Jun 24, 2014)

I use it on everything I make. Very, very good recipes.


----------



## cptn jon (Jul 22, 2014)

I've been using Jeff's Rub for over 2 years. I use it on everything I smoke and grill (same goes for his sauce). Both will be hard to beat.


----------

